# Ithaca Model 51 barrel



## Duckwriter (Dec 9, 2011)

Hi guys, longtime reader, firsttime poster... I'm searching for an AFFORDABLE replacement barrel for my 12 gauge Ithaca

Ideally I'm looking for a 28" Modified with VR, but will consider anything that is NOT a 3" Only barrel.

I had chokes put in the existing 30" full 3" Only barrel that I have.

I want to be able to shoot light loads with this gun, hence the hunt for the second barrel. THANKS
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.ithacagun.com/ithacabarrels.html


----------

